# Thames & Chiltern Herpetological Group - [now in it's 27th year]



## firesalamander (Jan 11, 2008)

Meets at 20:00hrs on the first Friday of the month in:- 

The Barn Rooms,
Amersham Community Centre,
Chiltern Avenue,
Amersham,
Bucks, HP6 5AH 

This coming *Friday 5th March*, presenting a professional American DVD entitled "Herpers". The first feature documentary on the great reptile/amphibian culture! Running time - 90 minutes.

Featuring Slash, Chad Brown, Brian Sharp, Henry Lizardlover, Brian Barczyk, and more. 

Everyone :welcome: - non-members - £2 entrance fee.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

:2thumb:UP


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Its Tomorrow


----------



## JohnM (Mar 21, 2008)

Looks like a perfect Friday night out. 
Friendly herp club , plus BAR!!!!


----------



## firesalamander (Jan 11, 2008)

*Monthly meeting on 6th August 2010.
Colin Melsom will be speaking of his fascination with Poison Dart Frogs, and showing a DVD featuring dart frogs of French Guiana & Suriname, & other animals.
He will bring along some of his collection of frogs, with Simon Townson possibly contributing as well.*

Visitors very :welcome:


----------



## firesalamander (Jan 11, 2008)

*Monthly Meeting - Friday 1st October*

*
Featuring a talk by James Stroud, a researcher in animal ecology at the University of Hull. The title of his presention is;

'Eat, be eaten, or move? Investigating the distribution of adders in coniferous forests.' *

Visitors/New Members are very :welcome:


----------

